# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Blastocystis hominis Parasiet - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*Wat is een infectie met Blastocystis hominis?*
Blastocystis hominis is een parasiet die in de darm van mens en dier kan voorkomen. Parasieten hebben een gastheer (mens of dier) nodig om te kunnen overleven. De Blastocystis hominis is een parasiet die leeft van de darminhoud.

Miljoenen Nederlanders dragen deze darmparasiet bij zich. Het is onduidelijk of de Blastocystis hominis (darm)klachten veroorzaakt. Het is aangetoond dat de parasiet ook in de darm leeft bij grote aantallen mensen die helemaal geen klachten hebben. Er is dus geen duidelijk verband tussen de aanwezigheid van deze parasiet en darmklachten. Een infectie met de Blastocystis hominis wordt om deze reden doorgaans niet behandeld. Als iemand darmklachten heeft, gaan artsen er vanuit dat dit een andere oorzaak heeft dan de aanwezigheid van de Blastocystis hominis. 
*
Oorzaak* 
Heel veel mensen dragen de Blastocystis hominis bij zich. De besmetting ontstaat waarschijnlijk via het eten of drinken van besmet voedsel of water. Mogelijk kan de parasiet ook via dieren overgedragen worden, maar dit is nog niet geheel duidelijk.

De Blastocystis hominis is een parasiet die wereldwijd voorkomt. 

*Klachten en symptomen* 
Aanwezigheid van de Blastocystis hominis in de darm wordt soms in verband gebracht met klachten als een opgezette buik, winderigheid, buikpijn en soms diarree en misselijkheid. Het is echter nooit aangetoond dat de Blastocystis hominis deze klachten kan veroorzaken. De parasiet wordt namelijk ook vaak gevonden bij mensen die helemaal geen klachten hebben. De reguliere geneeskunde gaat er daarom vanuit dat de Blastocystis niet de oorzaak kan zijn van darmklachten.
Als u darmklachten heeft, dan is het dus belangrijk dat er verder gezocht wordt naar een oorzaak van deze klachten. 
*
Hoe wordt de diagnose infectie met Blastocystis hominis gesteld?*
De Blastocystis hominis kan worden aangetoond in de ontlasting bij een standaard laboratoriumonderzoek van het bloed. 
*
Behandeling* 
Omdat het verband tussen de aanwezigheid van Blastocystis hominis en darmklachten bij de mens nooit is bewezen, vindt er doorgaans geen behandeling plaats. Als er sprake is van aanhoudende darmklachten, die niet op een andere manier kunnen worden verklaard, kiest de arts soms voor behandeling met metronidazol. De werkzaamheid van dit medicijn tegen Blastocystis is echter beperkt. Wanneer u ook na deze behandeling klachten houdt, dan is het verstandig om opnieuw naar uw (huis)arts te gaan. Deze kan verder onderzoek doen, naar de oorzaak van uw klachten.
*
Tips en adviezen*
Besmetting kan mogelijk voorkomen worden door goede hygiënische omstandigheden. De parasiet komt echter wereldwijd veel voor, en de manier waarop besmetting ontstaat is niet geheel duidelijk. Het is daarom moeilijk om besmetting met zekerheid te voorkomen.

_Bron: www.mlds.nl_

----------

